# *** Killer 1/18 Carpet Track In Moonachie Nj ***



## Mr. Xtreme (Jul 28, 2008)

HI Guys, 

Here is the link to see the track in Moonachie New Jersey. Great turnout on Friday nights. Xtreme Rc Addicts is the place to go to race. Also has a website www.xtremercaddicts.com for more racing info.

Link) http://www.xtremercaddicts.com/gallery.php?level=album&id=4


----------



## Mr. Xtreme (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi guys, We have made the track bigger. It is now 51' x 26' with great racing on Friday. The 18R's are a big class. 

Place : 200 Moonachie Ave in Moonachie NJ 15 Mins Outside the city.
Time : Racing Starts at 8:00pm

Here is a link to check out the racing :


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Checked out your web. Nice place. What nights do you run the oval?? And what do you run for classes??


----------



## Mr. Xtreme (Jul 28, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> Checked out your web. Nice place. What nights do you run the oval?? And what do you run for classes??


Running Oval This Sunday Dec 13 2pm

Check out the calander on the web site and it will tell you the race days and classes we run.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks I took a look. If 5 or 6 of us showed up with our BRP 1/18 oval cars would you run the class


----------



## Mr. Xtreme (Jul 28, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> Thanks I took a look. If 5 or 6 of us showed up with our BRP 1/18 oval cars would you run the class


Yes, I would run the 1/18 cars. Just bring them down and we will set up the heats.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme (Jul 28, 2008)

We are racing Saturday Jan 2, 2010 at 8:00pm.


----------

